# 300 gallon discus/community tank



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

here a couple of pics of my discus tank,i have since changed this tank to an african set up




























how the tank looks now


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

What ya do with your discus fish?? If you sold them I hope you made a nice coin, there beautiful fish.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That was a lot of discus! How many did you have in there?


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

that big one, you can see it on the left in the third pic, is a great fish! you must have a fortune invested in discus!

i bet that was a lot of maintenance.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Love the background.


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi all,

yes sold the discus.

there were about 50 discus in the tank

regards maintainance yes thats one of the reasons i mooved them on,i live in a hard water area and i didnt have time to play with RO water

thanks on the background :thumb:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I BOW DOWN to your incomparably insane background. That tank is freaking AWESOME.


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

lol thankyou :thumb:


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

this tank just made me turn around and look at my tank with a  face


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

nauTik said:


> this tank just made me turn around and look at my tank with a  face


hi

you may like these two videos :thumb:


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

both tanks are jawdropping


----------



## Dan s (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Tony,

*** had the pleasure of seeing this tank in the flesh and its a stunningly beautiful set up.

Im not into Africans but after seeing this I am seriously thinking about changing to them.

Amazing set up tony.

Dan


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi dan,

:thumb:


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Been awhile since I've seen tanks this nice, bravo!


----------



## Dan s (Dec 8, 2009)

tony2323 said:


> hi dan,
> 
> :thumb:


Hello Tony,

How are you doing? The tank is looking glorious!!!!

*** nearly got my background sorted, its all ready and in the tank, just waiting for water and the aquascape (taken rather a long time I know, health problems), I will send you a pic when I get it finished.

Dan


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi dan,

thanks i look forward to seeing the tank finished.


----------



## riccvicious (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW im more of a fan of haps and peacocks but the discus tank looked amazing! i could sit and watch that all day. but i guess it would be a pain to constantly maintain the water. looks awesome though


----------

